# Team Contracts



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

Hi guyz. I was wonderin', doez any of u know which teams r gonna participate in Yuroleag' nex' year? I mean, which teams hav' a contract with da leag'? Iz Virtuz one of dem?

Respect (in ev'ry asp-ect).


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Virtus does have a contract but I have no idea if they will be in the Euroleague again.


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

Thanx man. Do ya kno' if Pamela-esa Valendia and Aris "da greek" r gonna play in da Yuro nex' yea'? Dat'z cuz dey won da OOLEB and FEEBA cups, respect-iv'ly. I'v red dat in a www but I wazn't sur'. Daz anibodi kno' if dat'z tru'?


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

*Euroleague*

Hi man,
for the next year sure Bennetton Treviso, Virtus bologna and Fortitudo Bologna will plays in the Euroleague, that's for contract!
Probably even Virtus Rome will play in that leauge cause they have the best seed at finish of the regular season!But if anyone else than Bennetton or Fortitudo wins the Italian's Championship , they go to EL!!!
Obviusly, probably Treviso wins the Championsihp, so Rome can paly in EL, but who knows?!?!That's playoff time!
bye Bruce


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Pamesa Valencia will play in the Euroleague next year cause the won the ULEB cup


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Euroleague*



> Originally posted by <b>ehilbruce</b>!
> Probably even Virtus Rome will play in that leauge cause they have the best seed at finish of the regular season!


I hope it ... if Rome will play in the Euroleague, probably we will have a new audience-record in Italy; in fact in september the Virtus will return to play in the huge Palaeur after 2 years in the tiny Palatiziano ( due restructure of Palaeur ).

And now the basket-love in the capital is literally expoding like in the '80s, when the Eur arena hosted some games with more than 16,000/17,000 people :grinning: 

Gretz

PS look the second pics im my signature :grinning:


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

Yea it' s good that the love of the game grew up in Rome !!!But they stole the second place to my team and my reason of life Oregon Cantù!!!Sorry, I can't be happy!!


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Italian league needs Rome and Milan to back to greatness.
Basketball have never had such a space on the media as the times back to Rome-Milan finals, with the Palaeur filled with 17.000 screamin fans.
Maybe this is one of the reasons why BB have never really made a dent in Italy: it's a smalltown affair.
Pesaro, Cantu, Fabriano, Reggio Calabria, Livorno, Treviso...
How many of foreing forumists are able to point these places on the map?
We need Milan and Rome back for good, all the clubs will take advantage from this: more media space, more interest, more sponsorships, more money. In particoular of the last item there's particoular need. Just ask Verona, Montecatini, Gorizia, pieces of the Italian Basket history passed away cause of money (or the lack of it).
Have a nice day.


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Pamesa Valencia will play in the Euroleague next year cause the won the ULEB cup


Wha' 'bout Aris Desalonikki? Daz de fact dat dey gwon da Champs Cup mean dat dey'll join da Yuro? It haz been ages sins dey play'd in da Yuro. Somefin' like de early 90's! It gwould be nice to see "Aris", "Cantu", "Pizza-Roma" and de like bakk to da Yuroleag'. It gwould be nice to hav' "Scavo", "Leemozz", and "Zplit" too. It gwould revive da old dayz of da old Yuroleag'. Too bad Leemozz iz a crapster nowadayz. Dey almost gwent down dis yea' in da French (fries) leag'. I'd like to see Juve Bad-alona too, cuz dey huv cool shirts. 

I waz gwonderin', is Slask to be in da Yuro? I mean, dis oder team (So-Pot) are much bette' and dey r gonna win da Police Champ. Az it happen'd las' yea', when even tho' Reetas gwon da Lituanian champ, it was Zalg dat gwent to da Yuro. I think dat's a bit sad. D'z'ya kno' what I mean?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Italian league needs Rome and Milan to back to greatness.
> Basketball have never had such a space on the media as the times back to Rome-Milan finals, with the Palaeur filled with 17.000 screamin fans.
> Maybe this is one of the reasons why BB have never really made a dent in Italy: it's a smalltown affair.
> ...


I agree 100% ; every Marco's words are mine too.

That's a important thema ...

Things like Roseto or Cantù are pretty and very good, but if we want that basketball become more strong on the medias we must hope that Milan and Rome (but other reality like Turin, Brescia or Cremona too) return greats like in the early '80s and take 10.000/15.000 people at Filaforum or Palaeur.

You must think that actually the Cremona's or Trapani's team has often more than 2.500-3.000 people in B1 league ( italian thirth league ), while Roseto has no more than 2.000 in serie A1 and Castelmaggiore no more than 500-600 in Lega2 ! ( my team in B1 has usually 1.000 people in the arena ... ).

Gretz

PS Ehilbruce, Stonerook è uno mito per me ... guarda la .gif nella mia firma :grinning: 
Mi spiace per Cantù, ma in tutta sincerità preferisco avere in Eurolega una squadra come Roma che può portare 15.000 persone al Palaeur piuttosto di Cantù che peraltro non sò nemmeno se anche quest'anno riuscirebbe a fare l'Eurolega visto che servono parecchi soldi e ,soprattutto, manca di un impianto adeguato ai canoni dell'Eurolega.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>North Korean</b>!
> 
> 
> Wha' 'bout Aris Desalonikki? Daz de fact dat dey gwon da Champs Cup mean dat dey'll join da Yuro? It haz been ages sins dey play'd in da Yuro. Somefin' like de early 90's! It gwould be nice to see "Aris", "Cantu", "Pizza-Roma" and de like bakk to da Yuroleag'. It gwould be nice to hav' "Scavo", "Leemozz", and "Zplit" too. It gwould revive da old dayz of da old Yuroleag'. Too bad Leemozz iz a crapster nowadayz. Dey almost gwent down dis yea' in da French (fries) leag'. I'd like to see Juve Bad-alona too, cuz dey huv cool shirts.
> ...


I really have no idea about Aris or about those other teams.
I've heard that there won't be anoher Champion's cup so they 'll probably add different teams this year to the Euroleague. But it's hard to tell right now


----------

